# iPhone X.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Everyone got their tenth anniversary iPhone ordered....it's only a grand. With face recognition. :wacko:

Regards, Mike

https://www.apple.com/shop/buy-iphone/iphone-x


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Just like new farm equipment - won't have my hands on one for quite some time. Was just using my wife's iPhone 4 this morning and still blown away the thing works like the day it was bought what 5 or 6 years ago. Even survived a dunk in water without a case.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Not planning on a new phone........still haven't figured out the old one. Let's see how their face recognition works with this mug!!!!







Obviously,I'll do well with new tech......can't get the stupid picture right side up $#|?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I just switched to the IPhone 7 from a flip phone been a big learning curve since last Wednesday. My son entered high school and pretty much needed a smartphone to keep his grades up.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Apple is one of the greatest marketing companies ever.. Remember 10-20 years ago when you signed a 2 year contract the cell company would GIVE you a phone....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Everyone got their tenth anniversary iPhone ordered....it's only a grand. With face recognition. :wacko:
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> https://www.apple.com/shop/buy-iphone/iphone-x


Ordered? I've been living in a tent outside an apple store since it was announced.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I never get em right away, let other people find the bugs and flaws. Ditto on software updates, unless of course it's to deal wit the latest ransomware or whatever.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

They weren't "giving" you a phone, you were financing a phone on a 24 month loan that they didn't want to show you the figures on.



PaMike said:


> Apple is one of the greatest marketing companies ever.. Remember 10-20 years ago when you signed a 2 year contract the cell company would GIVE you a phone....


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

PaMike said:


> Apple is one of the greatest marketing companies ever.. Remember 10-20 years ago when you signed a 2 year contract the cell company would GIVE you a phone....


Looks like the cheapest phone through Verizon is a $50 LG flip phone. I remember paying $13/month for a basic cellphone and 45 minutes/month service. If you went out of the county it was roaming and cost a fortune per minute to use.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> They weren't "giving" you a phone, you were financing a phone on a 24 month loan that they didn't want to show you the figures on.


That may be true in some places but not here....they would give you a phone so that you would use minutes, in those days plans were sold on minutes if you didn't have a phone you didn't use minutes. So for that reason, they would "give" you one.....sometimes you had to sign a new contract, sometime you didn't, depended on the carrier....

My son is my "gatekeeper" for my cell acct....I have 10 lines on a business account and someone had to be in charge so he's the guy....I've got a 6s that is beat to hell and has a few issues (like the ringer quit working) so a couple of days ago he told me the X was out and I could upgrade to the 7 for about $300....so I went in to Verizon and waited for about 45 min only to find out my gatekeeper was misinformed, (perhaps I need another gatekeeper ) now I'll tell you it's a bit of a pita because she has to talk to him about everything.....so she tells me she will have to "contact him" because the upgrade is actually $749 ....I said "no sweetheart, you ain't got to call him at all, I'll deal with this non ringing phone". So ill wind up doing an insurance claim for $150 and getting another 6s.....hard to believe how much phones are nowadays.....also hard to believe how much tech they pack into such a small device.
My step daughter dropped her 7 in the lake over Labor Day in 6 ft of water, we dove in and found it 9 HOURS later, no case.....she immediately started using it....the screen was lit up under water! Amazing little nano particles......


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

What goes around, comes around.

I was listening to this blurb the other day by a 30-ish young thing telling the millennials and younger that the best way to do business is face to face, in a real conversation. She was also extolling the virtues of "conversing" as a way of saving time and confusion and that they should put down their phones and "talk" to people.

What a strange idea!?!!?? It'll never catch on.

Ralph


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> They weren't "giving" you a phone, you were financing a phone on a 24 month loan that they didn't want to show you the figures on.


Not really. I pay the same amount now for my plan as I did years ago except back then I got a "free phone" and now I have to pay hundreds for one. It was cheaper then, than it is now...


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> My step daughter dropped her 7 in the lake over Labor Day in 6 ft of water, we dove in and found it 9 HOURS later, no case.....she immediately started using it....the screen was lit up under water! Amazing little nano particles......


This is why I have a 7. I hadn't dropped a phone in water yet when I bought it and I figured that I was over due for such a thing. I don't like the lifeproof cases and such because I can't hear the phone good through them. But this summer I fell into a ditch of water while irrigating. And while not in water for 9 HOURS (that is well beyond the speck of the 7 by the way). It was in water maybe 10 seconds and I still shut it off right away to make sure it dried before powering up. It works fine. Now for everyone reading at home. The iphone 7 home button does not stand up to the teeth of a 2 year old boy that well though........


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

PaMike said:


> Not really. I pay the same amount now for my plan as I did years ago except back then I got a "free phone" and now I have to pay hundreds for one. It was cheaper then, than it is now...


Do you have a data plan? Or a smart phone? Because I'm for sure not paying just the $30 a month I started with in 2000. I'm at $75 before taxes. But my phone is much much smarter.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

No use me getting a smarter phone. They got smarter than me when I upgraded from tin cans and string..


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

No hurry for the X or 8 for that matter. My 5 fell out of my top pocket when I removed a clog from the cutter didn't notice until I got to the end of the row about fifty feet. Ran the darn thing through the rollers. Fortunately it function enough to back up the data before the battery died. Had to use the old, old android, piece of crap or maybe I was use to better technology. Went to a iPhone 6 13 months late due to contract commitment.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

weatherman said:


> No hurry for the X or 8 for that matter. My 5 fell out of my top pocket when I removed a clog from the cutter didn't notice until I got to the end of the row about fifty feet. Ran the darn thing through the rollers. Fortunately it function enough to back up the data before the battery died. Had to use the old, old android, piece of crap or maybe I was use to better technology. Went to a iPhone 6 13 months late due to contract commitment.


Them front shirt pockets are trouble, but you have to admit, that's a purty tough phone.....kudos to apple for build quality


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

slowzuki said:


> They weren't "giving" you a phone, you were financing a phone on a 24 month loan that they didn't want to show you the figures on.


Not when you got year-before-last's flip phones... those were "free"... (yes figured in the price *somehow*-- there is NO free lunch!)

I finally moved up to a smartphone after even trying to FIND a decent flip phone was becoming harder to find than hen's teeth... Droid Maxx by Motorola... no complaints... (well, none outside ANY of the usual ones about friggin' overcomplicated electronics that don't seem to ever want to do what you want them to do when you want them to do it, usually at the most INOPPORTUNE times...)

Given the price to replace them, I doubt I'll be getting a new one anytime soon... my brother gave up buying them from the companies or stores and has bought his last two cell phones online... HTC's IIRC... MUCH, MUCH cheaper than the highway robbery at the phone stores...

Later! OL J R


----------

